# Kbox mini (75W) overcharge protection



## The_Ice (6/5/16)

Good day vape veterans,

I am awaiting a Kanger toptank mini starter-kit for fasttech and I've been reading up on the forum.

I can't find any info or mention if the KBox mini (75W) comes with overcharge protection, and one of my fellow vapers mentioned in the noob-corner that he constantly monitors his, while it is plugged in for this exact reason.

Is there anyone who knows or has tried it themselves, what happens if the kbox mini is left plugged into the USB port unchecked?


----------



## SAVaper (6/5/16)

I also have one and never considered this. I assumed  it would have.


----------



## stevie g (6/5/16)

Not something you need to worry about the mod will definitely stop charging when the battery is full unless it is faulty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

